# Nutsedge!!!!



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey guys it's killing me!!!! Can I paint the nutsedge in my bermuda with roundup without killing the bermuda? Thanks for the help. 
OCD sucks!!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

BryanThigpen said:


> Hey guys it's killing me!!!! Can I paint the nutsedge in my bermuda with roundup without killing the bermuda? Thanks for the help.
> OCD sucks!!!!


Yes you can but I've seen it come back when using roundup. Certainty, dismiss or sedgehammer will give you better results since it shouldn't harm the Bermuda.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Yes you can but *I've seen it come back when using roundup*. Certainty, dismiss or sedgehammer will give you better results since it shouldn't harm the Bermuda.


+1


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

TnT, nitro or flame thrower is needed LOL.

slomo


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

slomo said:


> TnT, nitro or flame thrower is needed LOL.
> 
> slomo


Those would be *excellent *names for herbicides!


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Seems like a very small amount if what is pictured is the largest problem .couldn't you just hand pull this instead of going all Bruce Willis on it ?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hand pulling nutsedge is generally regarded as ineffective. It regrows from underground nutlets/tubers, which remain in the ground when you pull them.

I think that's why herbicides that are most effective on sedges are so slow to kill - there is more to kill than just the top growth.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks Ware good info ! I didn't know that..


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Glyphosate is only minimally effective against nutsedge. While it can brown and possibly kill the top growth, I believe it is similar to hand pulling in it's effectiveness because it won't kill the tubers. A sedge specific herbicide is much more effective and still usually requires multiple applications.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm giving sedgehammer a try. I used the lower percent first and will try another round in a few weeks if needed.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I've had decent luck with sedgehammer but it will eventually come back.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Just a note to be careful with dosage when applying sedgehammer or sedge ender (a Bonide product) on cool season grasses (yeah, what am I doing straying into the warm season forum?  ).

An accidental overdose on cool season lawns will set the desirable grasses back quite a bit. I inadertently applied double my planned dosage in a spot-spraying of sedge ender and thought I killed all the desirable grass, too. It looked as if I had sprayed glyphosate on it, but it browned in about 48 hours instead of the 3-5 days that glyphosate normally takes. However, the good grass did recover after about 4 weeks. It's now been 8 weeks and the good grass has recovered just about completely, although I can still see that the density was reduced in those areas.

If the sedge you have are seedlings that blew in from elsewhere (like a neighboring lawn in my case), then hand pulling works great, as it takes at least a few months for the nutlets to form. The young sedge plants are easy to see in my lawn, as they are a fair bit lighter and grow faster than the lawn, so they stand about 1" taller than the grass when I'm due for a mowing. I just pluck seedlings out as I mow and have managed to keep ahead of them that way. Then again, I don't have an infestation, but just a few blow-in seedlings - typically about 5-10 to pluck each time I mow (about every 4 days).


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Glyphosate is only minimally effective against nutsedge. While it can brown and possibly kill the top growth, I believe it is similar to hand pulling in it's effectiveness because it won't kill the tubers. A sedge specific herbicide is much more effective and still usually requires multiple applications.


 The HDX Home Depot version of Glypho says "it kills to the root". I've used it and it WORKS. It levels everything obviously. Saying that I haven't looked at any of my "lovely" sedgelings where I put Glypho on it. I know the top is dead but haven't dug any tubers to see. Anywho.......

slomo


----------

